# Bicep Peaks?



## CWBassist (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey all, quick question for a relative newbie.

I'm back in the gym after a hiatus and I am hitting it harder than I ever have before.  Religious diet, 4 times a week in the gym and sweating hard every time. But I had a question about bicep development.

My chest and my bi's are easily my weakest points in the gym, and they are improving with this strict routine, but I want a little more significant pop in my bi's.  I've always loved the way a huge bicep looks, whats a good way to get a decent peak in your bicep?  I'm 25, 6'1 and I train bi's once a week with usually 4 exercises of 3 to 4 sets. Usually start with preacher curls then head to standing hammers or any number of other things, then end on concentrations.  Am I doing to much? too little? the wrong exercises?

Just trying to make sure the stuff I'm drilling into my brain is the right stuff!  Thanks all

-Clint-


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 18, 2010)

CWBassist said:


> Hey all, quick question for a relative newbie.
> 
> I'm back in the gym after a hiatus and I am hitting it harder than I ever have before.  Religious diet, 4 times a week in the gym and sweating hard every time. But I had a question about bicep development.
> 
> ...



Peaks are usually a genetic thing but you can make what you have better through concentration curls,,preacher curls.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 14, 2011)

Try using much lower volume (high intensity) and train them twice weekly. So 2 exercises maybe 2-3 sets each twice weekly. One of the times with back and the other whenever (just ensure 3 days in between sessions). Something like...

Day 1
Barbell Curls 3 warm ups 1 working set
Concentration curls 1 warm ups and 1 working set

Day 2 
Preacher Curls 3 warm ups and 1 working set
Incline db curls 1 warm up and 1 working set

Imo a solid routine. You don't even have to do the warm up for the second exercise. Just straight into the working set. The working set is the only one you go to complete failure. I like to warm up properly to ensure no injuries but for many even just 4 sets total for each day is enough (don't do more than I have listed). Hope it helps


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 14, 2011)

ALIN said:


> Peaks are usually a genetic thing but you can make what you have better through concentration curls,,preacher curls.



Yes they are genetics and if your not suppose to have them you won't be able to get them (to a large degree). But you can help things along with the right training as Alin lists.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 14, 2011)

By the way the same can be done for chests. Something like...

Day 1
Incline Barbell Press 3 warm ups 1 working set
Flat DB Presses 1 warm up 1 working set

Day 2
Decline Barbell Press 3 warm ups 1 working set
Weighted Dips 1 warm up and 1 working set


----------



## yuris (May 19, 2011)

What ALIN said is great exercices for what you want. you also can try to squeeze your bicept when you bring the weight to the chest, that will help to pump it.


----------



## fredy (May 23, 2011)

Imposible to shape a peak, that's all genetics. I heard of people done it with SEO


----------



## Big Danny (Jun 1, 2011)

Shaping the bis it's impossible without site oils. Genetics it's hard to change.


----------

